# Sony Vaio Laptop pcg3f3l where do find drivers?



## kentuckynet (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello i have visited the sony site and cant seem to find the drivers for my laptop...sony vaio pcg3f3L.....

Please help

Im wanting to reload my operating system and i know i will need to find some drivers b4 i do that...

Thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

That model doesn't come up on Sony's driver site. Can you look again and make sure that's the # listed on the back or bottom of the laptop?

Just found this on Sony's site. For laptops made after 2000:

Notebook computer model names begin with the letters "PCG", "VGN" or "VPC" and are located on a small label on the frame around the LCD display or above the keyboard. The label is normally the same color as the case with contrasting letters.

NOTE: Do not use the "Model" listed on the grey label on the back of the computer as this will not provide the correct information.


----------



## kentuckynet (Jan 30, 2011)

Found It, went into the bios and there it was VGN-FW351J 
Wonder why they put a different model number on the bottom???

Dont figure but thanks for the help


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome. You should have all the info you need now.


----------

